# Recommendations / advice for a chef knife blank



## DLJeffs (May 6, 2021)

I bought some DIW blanks with a plan to make a couple chef's knifes for Christmas gifts. Now I need to find the blade blanks. I'm looking for recommendations / advice for good suppliers, type of steel, etc. Hopefully make a paired set with an 8" and a 5" blade. Thanks.


----------



## Arn213 (May 6, 2021)

Kitchen knife blanks


Japanese Kitchen knife blanks




ibukiblade.com










Damascus Blades - Page 1 - Alabama Damascus Steel & Cutlery







www.alabamadamascussteel.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (May 7, 2021)

Ibuki blade has a bunch worth looking at. Very good quality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 7, 2021)

There is a guy in Moscow that makes interesting knives and blanks. He will also make kitchen blades of Vanax - they aint the cheapest, but its an awesome steel. Bought a filet blade, but waiting on someone to offer some Texas Ebony - decided that is what I want to handle it with. In fact it will likely go to my Sis as a boning knife - Lil Mikey ain't worthy! All he deserves is the plastic handled knives from Sam's. I'm waiting on some Stainless Damascus blanks to show up - Those will be my new kitchen knives. My 43 yo Henkles will be retired to my daughter's drawer - they are older than she is.


----------



## Nature Man (May 7, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> There is a guy in Moscow that makes interesting knives and blanks. He will also make kitchen blades of Vanax - they aint the cheapest, but its an awesome steel. Bought a filet blade, but waiting on someone to offer some Texas Ebony - decided that is what I want to handle it with. In fact it will likely go to my Sis as a boning knife - Lil Mikey ain't worthy! All he deserves is the plastic handled knives from Sam's. I'm waiting on some Stainless Damascus blanks to show up - Those will be my new kitchen knives. My 43 yo Henkles will be retired to my daughter's drawer - they are older than she is.


Have you put out a request for Texas Ebony yet? Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (May 7, 2021)

In the past. Bought some pieces, but used it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2021)

Jantz has a nice selection. Handled a couple. both were nice knifes. one is back in shop. Ma put it in dishwasher!!! 
make sure you are not getting Pakistan steel...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 7, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Kitchen knife blanks
> 
> 
> Japanese Kitchen knife blanks
> ...


Those are really pretty blades.


----------



## DLJeffs (May 7, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> Ibuki blade has a bunch worth looking at. Very good quality.


I saw those Tony and wondered if they were good steel or not. Have you used them yourself?


----------



## DLJeffs (May 7, 2021)

Anybody have first have experience with these Katsura blades?

https://www.katsuracutlery.com/collections/knife-blanks


----------



## Arn213 (May 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I saw those Tony and wondered if they were good steel or not. Have you used them yourself?


Outside of Tony and other members- @Steve Smith might be able to give you feedback on the steel quality.


----------



## Steve Smith (May 7, 2021)

@DLJeffs I have not purchased from them, but I wouldn't touch then with a 10' pole. Cheap "damascus" blades are often made in Pakistan where the quality is poor.

I have purchased a couple of blades from Ibukiblade. I did not use them, as I made them for my dad. He has used them and says they work very well. The steel seems to be good and they come sharp enough to cut you by looking at them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Anybody have first have experience with these Katsura blades?
> 
> https://www.katsuracutlery.com/collections/knife-blanks


I don’t have experience with them, but a way to “gauge” them is in their about me section. There is not enough information to interest me in their blades (very generic) and sort of brings up a lot of questions: do they forge them in house, no photo’s of them fabricating them in their foundry, no details about the layers or type of steel- my worry is that they might designed in Japan, but where are they really engineered and made by whom and made where? Why would you also cut out tracery into the tang/handle and to me that weakens it and gives it flex.

There are a lot of so called “Damascus steel” floating around that are made in India, Pakistan, etc.. Pretty sometimes “blurs” the quality and function of the blade that is offered. I rather go plain without the etched design or the damascus layer as long as you give me a good blade that is strong, durable and will hold their edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 7, 2021)

An Amazon seller of Katsura knives - says they are made in the PRC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TRfromMT (May 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I saw those Tony and wondered if they were good steel or not. Have you used them yourself?


Yes...



One is my daily driver in the kitchen and the Blue #2 is wicked. It's a carbon steel that patinas beautifully. I've made them for donations to fundraisers and have requests for more. Highly recommend.

Ibuki blades are genuinely forged, Japanese San Mai construction.


Edit,
More info in this thread on how I made these. Typical of a few I've done from ibuki.





Frame handle construction


I bought a few kitchen knife blanks from Japan (ibuki blade blanks). I've never done this before. 2 of them are supposed to go up for auction to benefit my daughter's school, so I thought I better figure out all the tricks and make all the mistakes on the first one for me. I am not happy with...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 7, 2021)

TRfromMT said:


> Yes...View attachment 208536
> 
> One is my daily driver in the kitchen and the Blue #2 is wicked. It's a carbon steel that patinas beautifully. I've made them for donations to fundraisers and have requests for more. Highly recommend.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for that thorough reply.


----------

